# Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

I want to say thanks to Tangleknot and Chromium; Wild Bill and Wild BillsGirl. I had a wonderful time Saturday night bowling. It was a great way to spend my B-Day!!! Tangleknot I'm still having flashbacks from that neon green puck with the black light (air hocking). My eyes are still reeling You all are very fun people to hangout with!!!!!!!!!

QS


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

glad to here you had fun. it was nice meeting tangelknot and chromium. wbg is having problems today. i think she had a few to many last night. talk to ya later.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2002)

Happy b-day QS.  I am sorry that I couldn't make it. I really wanted to go.  Oh well next time. I have been really busy with the play and all. I hope that you had a happy birthday.
April


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Happy belated birthday Queensteelhead, hope you didn't get too trashed.


----------



## tangledknot (Mar 24, 2001)

We had a fantastic time also! Wild Bill and Wild Bills Girl, it was great to meet you and look forward to the next time. WBG, hope it works out you can make it to the Wastenaw weekend.

QS, I'm shopping for a air hockey table for the basement! I'll skip the bright green puck! 

What a fun night! Can't wait till the next time. Rivernut, you've got Jonathan hooked on arcade golf!


----------

